# Aftermarket radio and steering wheel controls



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello, I've just installed a Chinese double din radio and everything runs OK, but I've lost all the warning and car sounds(indicators, seat belt warning advice), the upper little display where climate and hour are shown, park sensors and reverse geae sound and the steering wheel controls. I would like to recover this OEM stuff, and I'm a little bit lost. On internet I've found some interfaces like connects2, but I don't want to spend money without being sure that the product will work 100%. Can anyone help me? When I got out the original button panel I checked that a key with 3 wires(black, green and green/brown) was connected on it, are these the wires of the steering wheel controls? Big thanks


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Did you read the 'Similar Threads' section at the bottom of this page


----------



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes I did, but I didn't find the answer I need. Basically I want to know what interfaces have users just to decide. I know I need an interface but I want to ensure getting the correct one


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

abaspal said:


> Yes I did, but I didn't find the answer I need. Basically I want to know what interfaces have users just to decide. I know I need an interface but I want to ensure getting the correct one


Which display do you have?


----------



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

I've got the monochromatic upper screen, first gen. I guess I have two options, one is the GMOS044+ASWC1 interface or the Connects2 CTHCV01 interface. It seems like with both of them I will recover car chimes and park sensors sounds, if anyone can confirm I will amsl appreciate. So I would like users to tell me experiences, and the Simplest one to install. I'm not very good at electronics issues.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I've used the Pac AA-GM44, it worked ok for a while. I upgraded to the JLfix86.


----------



## abaspal (Oct 12, 2018)

I recently got the connects2 interface, arriving next week let's see if it works properly. I will comment here the results, I've purchased the one with steering wheel controls too, I hope will run ok


----------



## ortadad1983 (12 mo ago)

IF MY Cruze does not have steering wheel controls, do I still need an interface installing a double DIN aftermarket stereo


----------

